# Shimano Deore SL-M510 Rapidfire-Schalthebel (3x und 9x)



## wazza (26. Juli 2011)

*Shimano Deore SL-M510 Rapidfire-Schalthebel 9-fach*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330593619450

*Shimano Deore SL-M510 Rapidfire-Schalthebel 3-fach*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330593621040


----------



## david99 (26. Juli 2011)

ich würd den satz mit dem brunox wieder rausnehmen... brunox ist KEIN schmiermittel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wazza (26. Juli 2011)

danke für den hinweis  die dinger sind auch gar nicht frisch demontiert (überbleibsel aus dem vorlagentext aus einer alten auktion)


----------

